

Loopt has invalid SSL cert? - hyperberry

I was reading about Sam Altman &#38; Loopt, and I wanted to learn more. So I typed "loopt.com" into my browser (Safari 4.1.3 OSX 10.4.11).<p>Looks like that's setup to automatically redirect to "https://www.loopt.com" (note the auto addition of https AND www).<p>But then I get an alert screen that "Safari can't verify the identity of the website 'www.loopt.com' . . . Need to click on the Continue button to reach the site.<p>I took a screenshot but did not know how to post it here. This happened earlier this afternoon, and it just happened again a couple minutes ago.<p>Hopefully somebody here can notify the appropriate parties &#38; get everything back on track.
======
d0ne
Can't post the screenshot directly to HN. However, you may be able to contact
Loopt on their support page: <http://loopt.zendesk.com/forums> or via there
twitter @loopt

------
jrsmith1279
It might be that you need to update Safari to get the latest root certificate
authorities. I'm on 5.0.5 on 10.6.8 and don't have the problem.

